# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Иногда вылетает Синий Экран! Помогите плиз!!!

## FLASHER96

Сигнатура проблемы:
  Имя события проблемы:	BlueScreen
  Версия ОС:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Код языка:	1049

Дополнительные сведения об этой проблеме:
  BCCode:	1e
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	0000000000000000
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1

Файлы, содержащие сведения об этой проблеме:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\100511-21964-01.dmp
  C:\Windows\Temp\WER-25677-0.sysdata.xml

Ознакомьтесь с заявлением о конфиденциальности в Интернете:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0419

Если заявление о конфиденциальности в Интернете недоступно, ознакомьтесь с его локальным вариантом:
  C:\Windows\system32\ru-RU\erofflps.txt

----------

DEL (06.10.2011)

----------


## tamalex

> C:\Windows\Minidump\100511-21964-01.dmp


Выложите это файл куда-нибудь на файлообменник - тогда можно будет сказать, в чем проблема.

----------


## Deus Ex

Обычно и чаще всего это ошибка драйвера, а вообще разшифровка синих экранов смерти есть в интернете, легко находится в гугле.

----------

